# مقال للعبقرى محمود عباس العقاد عن الأخوان المسلمين



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*هذا مقال قديم لكاتب مصر العبقرى محمود عباس العقاد صاحب أروع وأشمل سلسلة فى الكتابات الاسلامية، كان العقاد يطلق على جماعة الإخوان المسلمين صفة «خوان المسلمين»، وفيما يلى مقال للعقاد نشر فى جريدة «الأساس» صباح 2 يناير 1949، وكان عنوانه «الفتنة الاسرائيلية».

«الفتنة التى ابتليت بها مصر على يد العصابة التى كانت تسمى نفسها بالإخوان المسلمين هى اقرب الفتن فى نظامها إلى دعوات الاسرائيليين والمجوس، وهذه المشابهة فى التنظيم هى التى توحى إلى الذهن ان يسأل لمصلحة من تثار الفتن فى مصر وهى تحارب الصهيونيين؟!، السؤال والجواب كلاهما موضع نظر صحيح، ويزداد تأملنا فى موضع النظر هذا عندما نرجع إلى الرجل الذى أنشأ تلك الجماعة فنسأل من هو جده؟، ان احدا فى مصر لا يعرف من هو جده؟ على التحديد، وكل ما يقال عنه إنه من المغرب وأن والده كان «ساعاتى»، والمعروف أن اليهود فى المغرب كثيرون، وأن صناعة الساعات من صناعاتهم المألوفة، واننا هنا فى مصر لا نكاد نعرف «ساعاتى» كان يعمل بهذه الصناعة قبل جيل واحد من غير اليهود.

ويضيف العقاد: ونظرة الى ملامح الرجل تعيد النظر طويلا فى هذا الموضوع، ونظرة الى اعماله واعمال جماعته تغنى عن النظر إلى ملامحه وتدعو إلى العجب من الاتفاق فى هذه الخطة بين الحركات الاسرائيلية الهدامة واعمال هذه الجماعة، ويكفى من ذلك كله أن نسجل حقائق لاشك فيها وهى اننا امام رجل مجهول الاصل مهيب النشأة، يثير الفتنة فى بلد اسلامى والبلد مشغولة بحرب الصهيونيين ويجد الرجل فى حركته على النهج الذى اتبعه دخلاء اليهود والمجوس لهدم الدولة الاسلامية من داخلها بظاهرة من ظواهر الدين، وليس مما يحجب الشبهة قليلا أو كثيرا أن هناك من اعضاء جماعته يحاربون فى ميدان فلسطين، فليس من المفروض ان الاتباع جميعا يطلعون على حقائق النيات، ويكفى لمقابلة تلك الشبهة ان نذكر ان مشاركة اولئك فى الطلائع الفلسطينية يفيد فى كسب الثقة، وفى الحصول على السلاح والتدرب على استخدامه وفى امور اخرى قد تؤجل الى يوم الوقت المعلوم هنا او هناك, فاغلب الظن اننا امام فتنة اسرائيلية فى نهجها واسلوبها، ان لم تكن فتنة اسرائيلية اصيلة فى صميم بنيتها

ويضيف العقاد قائلا: امة مصرية مشغولة بفتنة هنا وجريمة هناك وحريق يشعل فى هذه المدرسة ومؤامرات فى الخفاء وتقوم هذه العناصر المفسدة بالتحريض والتهييج وتزودها بالذخيرة والسلاح، اهذه هى محاربة الصهيونية والغيرة على الاسلام، ان يهود الارض لو جمعوا جموعهم ورصدوا اموالهم واحكموا تدبيرهم لينصروا قضيتهم، فى تدبير انفع لهم من هذا التدبير لما استطاعوا، وإلا فكيف يكون التدبير الذى ينفع الصهيونية فى مصر فى هذا الموقف الحرج؟ ان العقول اذا ران عليها الغباء كانت كتلك العقول التى وصفها القرآن لاصحاب الهاوية الذين لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم اعين لا يبصرون بها، ولهم آذان لايسمعون بها «اولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل اولئك هم الغافلون»، هؤلاء الغافلون يمكن ان يقال لهم انها هى الفرصة السانحة للانقلاب أولئك هم الغافلون، فرصة لمن؟، فرصة للصهيونية نعم، اما فرصة لمصر، فمتى وقع فى التاريخ انقلاب ودفاع فى وقت واحد، ما استطاع اناس ان يوطدوا انقلابا ويهيئوا اسباب الدفاع فى اسبوع واحد او شهر واحد أو سنة واحدة، ابت الرءوس الآدمية أن تنفتح لضلالة لمثل هذه الضلالة لو كان الامر امر عبث ومجون وانما هى مطالع خبيثة تتطلع وغرور صبيانى يهاجم وشر كمين فى الخفاء يستثار».
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مايو 2013)

*حسن البنا ولد في البحيرة وهي اكبر منطقة يهودية في مصر وفيها ضريح ابو حصيرة الذي يحجون اليه اليوم واغلب اليهود في البحيرة جاؤوا من المغرب واغلبهم تاسلم ومنهم جد اليهودي حسن البنا الذي كان صوفيا كعادة اغلب يهود العالم العربي في افريقيا . 

البنا جاء من كلمة بناء وهي اصل الماسونية وهم يقولون عن انفسم البناؤون الاحرار وحسن البنا كان منهم ولفظ بنا جاء من الماسونية وهو وابوه وجده صنعتهم تصليح الساعات حتى قال عنه العقاد ان الحي هذا لايعرف مصري يعمل فيها غير اليهود وكانت مهنة تصليح الساعات من المهن اليهودية فكيف اصبح الساعاتي بناء !!! وليس غير ذلك ؟؟؟

نذكر ان اليهود العرب يجيدون التجسس وتقمص الشخصيات وكاد اليهودي كوهين كامل امين ثابت ان يصبح رئيس وزراء في سورية بحماية الخائن الحلبي امين الحافظ ابو عبدو الجحش الذي منحه جواز سفر سوري عندما كان الملحق العسكري السوري في الارجنتين .

والامثلة على قيام اليهود العرب بالتظاهر بالاسلام يحتاج كتب لتفصيلة وهو منشور واكتب اي جملة بهذا المعنى بالعربية تجد عشرات الصفحات ويهود المغرب خاصة لهم باع طويل في ذلك والخائن الماسوني الحسن الاول نصبته فرنسا الماسونية ملكا على المغرب وابنه وحفيده ماسونيين لايجهلهم جاهل في العالم واليهود اصدرت طوابع تمجد خدمة الماسوني الحسن الثاني لهم !

محمد الغزالي عندما طردوه من الاخوان اصدر كتاب شرح فيه ماسونية حسن البنا وحسن الهضيبي الذي لم يكن من الاخوان ولكن الماسونية نصبته خلفا لحسن البنا بعد مصطفى السباعي الماسوني الحمصي المعروف وتلميذ حسن البنا الذي عمل بقيادة غلوب باشا الماسوني اليهودي البريطاني اثناء حرب صناعة الكيان اليهودي المسخ والتي ادخلت الماسونية واليهود في جيش العراق الذي كان يشرف عليه الماسوني نوري السعيد وصاحبه الماسوني عبد الاله وادخلوا كل شباب اليهود في العراق تحت ستار الجيش العراقي ! وانضموا فجاة للعصابات اليهودية الهاجاناه والارغون وبدون ان يهربوا منه نحو تركيا ولبنان كما فعل يهودي سورية وحلب !

منقول*


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2013)

*فليس من المفروض ان الاتباع جميعا يطلعون على حقائق النيات

ودليل على الجمله دى ان فى اشخاص كتير بتنشق عن الجماعه لما تعرف النيه الحقيقه للجماعه فى ناس كتير منهم لاسف معملهم غسيل مخ باسم الدين والدعوه 
ومنهم مؤلف كتاب سر المعبد ( ثروت الخرباوى ) 
فى الكتاب بيحكى عن كتير من الاسرار للجماعه وكمان الضغط النفسى ان واحد طول عمره مقتنع بشئ ويؤمن بيه ويحارب علشان وفى الاخر كله يطلع كدب فى كدب 

======

رائع المقال اللى من قلب الزمن ومن قلب التاريخ بيحكى عن اصول البذره اللى لاسف ثمرها بيحكم ويخرب مصر 

الرب يرفع عن شعبه ويحمى شعبه من المجهول القادم 
*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا ياخدهم ويريحنا منهم *
*كل الجماعات الاسلامية*​


----------

